# newton keyset milling machine



## retiredvick (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got a Newton keyset milling machine from 1907.  The machine is in great shape, but I need some advice on how to oil and what type of oil to use.  There is what appears to be a oil reservoir with two cap screws on the horizontal shaft. I believe this is for lubricant for the cutting head.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Pictures please. It does not exist without pictures..........


----------



## retiredvick (Apr 17, 2014)

Cactus Farmer said:


> Pictures please. It does not exist without pictures..........




I have attached a couple of pictures of the Newton


----------

